# Tren hex Parabolan kick in time



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

When should I start feeling strength gains from tren hex stacked with test

Thanks


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

6 week .????


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I was trying to find out how long the ester is in parabolan a couple of weeks ago.

It seems to be about the same as enanthate / cypionate in terms of carbon atoms, so I'd guess 3-4 weeks before its fully working.

I wish there was a tren prop. Rip Blends always have test prop, mast prop and tren ace. You can feel the tren wearing off before the test and mast - always feel horny just before my next eod injection is due - like having tren dick for a day.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

well I am asking because I just finished 4 th full week and I am

front loading with dianabol , and did not fell any great strenght

gains at all, no more then when just on test e

my cycle

50 mg Dianabol kick start

750 test e

400 tren hex

and clenbuterl 2 week on off


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

benki11 said:


> When should I start feeling strength gains from tren hex stacked with test
> 
> Thanks


Diggy V is on it at the moment mate. Perhaps pm him or stick a question in his journal?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

benki11 said:


> well I am asking because I just finished 4 th full week and I am
> 
> front loading with dianabol , and did not fell any great strenght
> 
> ...


Is your dbol legit?? 4 weeks of 50mg a day you should definitely be feeling strength gains, big pumps at least??


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes as I said I feel some strainght gains but nothing I would t feel when just on Test E and Dianabol

So don t understand why Tren in a mix if gains - Streinght are same when just on Test

Or my Tren did t kick in yet?


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

So you expecting double the strength gain !!!

I'd drop the dbol now and let the tren do it's work !


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

don1 said:


> So you expecting double the strength gain !!!
> 
> I'd drop the dbol now and let the tren do it's work !


Well Not double but YES I was Expecting Tren to be stronger then Test E,so I gain more in strength then when just using Test E

Otherwise I spend extra 300€ for nothing


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

benki11 said:


> When should I start feeling strength gains from tren hex stacked with test
> 
> Thanks


a couple of weeks, should really come into affect by 3-4 weeks.


----------

